# Transformador con 4 cables de entrada



## pipicsvb (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola a todos queria hacer una consulta, tengo un tranformador de voltaje, el cual no se que entrada tiene ya que tiene 4 cables uno negro que es el neutro, uno azul que tiene como simbolo una "M", un cable gris, que tiene como simbolo un "4" y otro rojo que tiene como simbolo algo parecido a una mancha. Necesito saber con cual tengo que conectar el cable negro para conectar el transformador a 220v.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Pon una foto a ver si aclara algo


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola.

Necesitas un multímetro, mejor dicho un ohmímetro. De esta manera, puedes ver la continuidad de los terminales del transformador y así saber quién con quién está relacionado. 
Su valor óhmico nos puede dar una idea de quién es el primario y el secundario.

El averiguar si es de 220V ó 110V u otro voltaje, eso ya es otra cosa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipicsvb (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola, yo ya se cual es el primario y cual el secundario. ahora bien, medi la resistencia entre el cable negro (que no tiene ningun simbolo) y los otros tres cables y me dio asi:
Negro con Azul: 404 
Negro con gris: 955
Negro con rojo: 1262

recien estuve mirando la radio y tenia escrito  240v, 200v, 120v, el cual se seleccionaba con un selector de 3 posiciones. 
En El tranformador el cable gris se encuentra en el medio.



Adjunto fotos del transformador.
La primera imagen muestra el primario del transformador, la segunda el secundario, la tercera la resistencia entre el neutro y el cable azul, la cuarta la resistencia entre el negro y el cable gris; y la ultima la resistencia entre el negro y el rojo.



Scooter dijo:


> Pon una foto a ver si aclara algo


Ahi subi fotos. Gracias



El cable gris quedaria como descartado ya que el selector puesto para arriba o para abajo, el cable gris seria el de 200v, solo quedaria saber si es el azul o el rojo el de 220v.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola.

Entre el Negro y rojo es el que tiene mayor valor en óhnios, entonces ese debe ser para 220V.

¿Por qué no haz medido el rojo con los otros colores, lo mismo haz con el gris e igual con el azul.?

¿Por qué aumes que el negro es neutro.?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipicsvb (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola el aficionado, yo digo que el negro el neutro por que la radio tenia un conector que tenia uno de los cables conectado directamente al tranformador y el ortro iba para el selector. 
Ahi subo una foto representativa:

El selector puesto en el medio tiene la salida con el cable gris, que es 200v. ME faltaria saber cual es el de 240v y cual el de 120v.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 12, 2012)

pipicsvb dijo:


> Hola, yo ya se cual es el primario y cual el secundario. ahora bien, medi la resistencia entre el cable negro (que no tiene ningun simbolo) y los otros tres cables y me dio asi:
> Negro con Azul: 404
> Negro con gris: 955
> Negro con rojo: 1262
> ...



Hola...creo que ya te lo dijeron pero Azul=120V, Gris=200V, Rojo=240V...si estas en la Argentina yo lo conectaría entre el Negro y el Rojo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pipicsvb (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola sí yo vivo en Argentina, Ahora lo voy a conectar asi para ver que pasa ( lo que puede pasar es o que funcione o que explote el transformador jajaja), gracias a todos los que respodieron.
Saludos al Foro.


PIPICSVB


----------

